# Rocky 10/7/09



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Outing Date: 
Weather: winnnnndy slight drizzle 
Air Temp: 60 
Water Temp: 58 
Water Level: low 
Water Color: eh still stained pretty decent 
Fish Species:duh 
Pattern Fished: minnows sacs 
Pattern Color: char/orange... 
Fishing Quality: okay. 

Report: Hit the rock this morn from 9am-1230pm I went 1 for 2 on the Centerpin (my first outing with it and god do i love it. Its what i needed to take the boredom out of my spinning reel.) haha i think im put my spinner into storage this winter. Cory went 0 for 1 on a biggg fish, he got a great fight though. Fished between the black wall and the shelter pretty much the whole day. Didnt see anyone else doin any real good either, some more rain would be nice. But still a great day getting out with the pin. felt awesome. All 3 hookups came on huge shiners lol 

BTW- The leaves are really starting to fall i got a nice heavy chunked wraped up with my leader right before i lost my second fish... pullin a lot out of the water too.. 

Tight Lines guys, 
RRR


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice, i'm not far from the rocky. mite have to meet up and fish some time


----------



## scodoubletizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

I fished the Rocky from 2-5:30. Went 1 for 2 on my first ever steel. (Got skunked last season) I left my phone in the car so no pics. That suck cause you can only catch your first one time. Guy next to me went 1 for 1. Both caught on green sacs. 

I agree about the leaves. Caught a couple of those too.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice Fish Ray. Your given guys like me who never got a steelhead yet some hope. I saw your last shots too. I'm reading the book Steelhead Dreams by Matt Supinski right now at work. I'm learning a lot. I don't have a fly rod yet But I hope to buy one before steelhead season is done. Gonna try this weekend for sone in the Rocky river. Thanks.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Chrominator said:


> during my lunch break....


No were just slow tonight. I'm reading away. learnin a lot. wanna catch one of these for sure this year. thanks


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

I was just up at Rod Makers today and bought a HEX NYNPH a CADIS NYMPH and the Berkley pink trout worms. gonna try these along with my egg paterns and stone fly nymphs, wooly buggers.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

great pic,love fish porn


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those leaves are always a pain the rear when the wind blows hard like it has been. Good job on the fish!


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Shoot Ray, I didn't know you were on this site!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

peteavsurace said:


> Shoot Ray, I didn't know you were on this site!


Whats up Pete! Yeah, I never could get my account confirmed here and was on this other site first but everyone on that site has huge poles up theyre u know what hahaha i finally figured out i couldnt use a yahoo email for the site and changed it. 

So im thinkin...

THIS SITE ROCK!:Banane09: lol

Later Pete,
RRR


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lemme guess, its the TSS? lol:eyeroll:

Nice fish...you're just slayin' them out there on the good 'ol Rocky!:good:


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Lemme guess, its the TSS? lol:eyeroll:
> 
> Nice fish...you're just slayin' them out there on the good 'ol Rocky!:good:



Haha right on Shutupnfish haha. Those guys over there got some real issues or somethin. ohh well. im glad i have an entire post dedicated to myself. and from all the pm's ive been gettin i dont think im making myself look like too much of an @$$... yet.. hahah oh well. at least theres much less animosity over here.


RRR

PM me if you go out this weekend man!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was down there yesterday morning getting skunked. i just need to catch one. I have NO confidence for steelhead. what to do? I think Im just being lazy down


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

i wish to go saturday but with these rains i don't know....


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Went to the Rock today from 730-100 and got zip to show for it (thats twice this week at a 3 hour dive each way). Only heard one guy say he had one today on sacs. Left at 100 went to Craigs for some sacs then hit the V. Slow and dirty with little flow but talked to a guy who had two and saw him miss one by the lines. 

Ray were you at the shelter area today around 1230. If so I believe I saw ya. I had on a black hat camo coat and breathables. I was with my friend (first timer) wearing about the same but camo waders.

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## scodoubletizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

Picked up this 25 in. steel today. Caught it on green sacs.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice steelie!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice fish. Keep the post and photos coming. Dont get up that way as much as I would like so have to keep up on line.

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Went to the Rock today from 730-100 and got zip to show for it (thats twice this week at a 3 hour dive each way). Only heard one guy say he had one today on sacs. Left at 100 went to Craigs for some sacs then hit the V. Slow and dirty with little flow but talked to a guy who had two and saw him miss one by the lines.
> 
> Ray were you at the shelter area today around 1230. If so I believe I saw ya. I had on a black hat camo coat and breathables. I was with my friend (first timer) wearing about the same but camo waders.
> 
> ...


Yep I saw you guys, i was also fishing with a newcomer friend! haha. We did alright, I landed two that went about 27 or so inches and he lost a smaller fisety fresh fish after about 3 min. I tried to coach him from the opposite side but he wouldnt loosen his drag! haha i told em. But he was excited to get his second steelhead ever so, we had fun. Didnt get fishing til about 1030 but we fished there until about 1ish then bopped around til about 3 then the rain kicked up. Good to see a lot of people got out despite the drizzle. Didnt see anyone hit fish though, rivers been slowin down. Im trying a different spot tom. I'll let you guys know and maybe post pics at the end of the weekend, i dont have my card reader sorry no porn lol.

Tight Lines Fellas,

RRR


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

does anyone think it will be ok to go tommorow? the charts look fine as of now


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't afford the nice fly rod and reel combo I see at Rod Makers just yet. And I thought I saw Rocky river Ray catch some steelies on a spinning rod and reel. Just wondering if I can get one on this setup till I can get the reel thing. Any points would help. I'm planning on a new set of wadders so I will be walking the river. My Dad can't, I hope I can get him one off the wall or dock somewhere. It sure is great to see his old 75 year old face light up and smile when he gets a fighting bluegill or catfish. I think a chrome 4-5 pounder would make his year.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

plsplns said:


> Can't afford the nice fly rod and reel combo I see at Rod Makers just yet. And I thought I saw Rocky river Ray catch some steelies on a spinning rod and reel. Just wondering if I can get one on this setup till I can get the reel thing. Any points would help. I'm planning on a new set of wadders so I will be walking the river. My Dad can't, I hope I can get him one off the wall or dock somewhere. It sure is great to see his old 75 year old face light up and smile when he gets a fighting bluegill or catfish. I think a chrome 4-5 pounder would make his year.


Man, until the spring you'll probably catch more numbers on a spinning setup like i had today. just a light float with a weighted flourocarborn 6lb leader using some type of stinkbait such as minnows eggs or spawn sacs. were you the guys fishing with roostertails? They work well too this time of year if your fishing them right. also try little cleos too. pm me for some more info.


BTW guys today was the second day out with the pin and the side cast just isnt practical anymore due to the line twist. it was gettin so bad that it wrapped around my tip every single cast so frustrating. haha i was glad i brought my spinner. I gues i gotta look up some different casts on youtube. Any pinners have any cast suggestions for me? 

Thanks guys!

RRR


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Ray

I am pretty new to pinning myself. Got mine for Christmas last year. Craig showed me a few casts. Try getting it spinning first then cast it after a little line is off the real. I also leave 13 (leanth of rod) 20 feet of line from the tip with this procedure wich helps on longer casts, but I think the real help with twist is using micro swivels.

Good luck.

PM sent

Lima Eyecatcher
Jim


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Ray I sent ya a pm. I also will try my little cleos and minnow looking rooster tails. If you could, sugest a rod and reel set up for a beginner fly fishing guy. I hope to not go over $150 if I can. thanks


----------

